# cpt code for subtotal colectomy



## carol52 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can someone help me with a cpt code for a subtotal colectomy


----------



## Nancy Simpson (Jan 26, 2010)

*subtotal colectomy*

try 45121 it includes subtotal colectomy. Hope this helps, Nancy Simpson, CPC


----------



## mathewsj (Jan 28, 2010)

*Colectomy Subtotal*

45121 Is open with Complete Proctectomy.  How does that refer to Subtotal? I am just interested.  Not trying to correct anyone.  Thanks.

Janice


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 28, 2010)

look at your 442xx codes for partial by lap. It refers you on if it's open.


----------

